# Autism / Special Education in Malaysia



## Alrite4kidz (Sep 8, 2014)

Good Day Dear Expats & All Parents with Special Need Children.

*A.L.R.I.T.E Play and Achievement Centre for Autism* is a special intervention centre aimed to build inspiring future for the lives touched by Autism.

We collaborate with parents to enhance the lives of children diagnosed with Autism. Our intensive programmes addresses the core deficits of autism and focuses on developing skills to maximize the child’s potential in educational performance, communication, socialization, language, play skills and other development areas.

At A.L.R.I.T.E we do not allow Autism to stop a child from playing and learning. We make way for exceptional learners.

Please visit our website at *alrite4kidz.com* or *facebook.com/alrite.kidz*

Feel free to write to us at *[email protected]* should you require more information on the type of services we provide and a free consultation.

You could also call us at *+603 8020 6666* to further inquire & schedule an appointment with us.


Yours Sincerely,
A.L.R.I.T.E Play and Achievement Centre for Autism


----------

